# 1128 OXE vs 1128 OHXE



## BigBillyBobandhisGoat (Nov 17, 2014)

i can't seem to find the difference between these 2 toro models, the only thing i see different is that one is 10lbs more?

also which is better the briggs or toro premium? in the store it looked like the toro engine had a gas tank twice as big, but they were designed a bit different so maybe it just looks that way

im still kinda stuck between this, and a 30in ariens sho, and a tracked honda lol. all the plastic on this toro is a bit offputting but i really like that joystick on it.

are there any issues with that aluminum auger gearbox without the shear pins? if i hit a solid piece of ice won't it just blow up?


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

BigBillyBobandhisGoat said:


> im still kinda stuck between this, and a 30in ariens sho, and a tracked honda lol. all the plastic on this toro is a bit offputting but i really like that joystick on it.
> 
> are there any issues with that aluminum auger gearbox without the shear pins? if i hit a solid piece of ice won't it just blow up?


 I can't answer to all your queries but Toro offers a lifetime warranty on all its plastics on snow blowers and as for their auger gearbox it's what inside that counts and they claim the parts are all stronger than their competition.
They don't have shear bolts or pins but they do have grade 5 bolts for an unforeseen object stronger than ice.


----------



## BigBillyBobandhisGoat (Nov 17, 2014)

but that object could be my naybor's kid who just happens to be sleding down the hill right into my blower, just saying lol


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Couldn't help but saying sense of humour a bit distorted and let's hope that never happens.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The OXE is the older model and wasn't CARB compliant.
The OHXE comes with heated hand grips and is CARB compliant. There is a difference in the tires but I think it's just a typo. The OXE is 16.7" and the OHXE is 16"

Everything else on the spec sheets was the same.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I just bought a 1128 OXE and love it. I just do not know how important the heated hand grips are. My hand usually do not get cold but every location and person could be different.


----------



## lebenfitti (Oct 1, 2014)

BigBillyBobandhisGoat said:


> all the plastic on this toro is a bit offputting but i really like that joystick on it.


I like the joystick too, the best on the market, but all that plastic is a deal breaker for me. Lifetime warranty sounds great, but how long will it take to get a plastic part 5-10 years from now? Will Toro still be in business 10 years from now? My point is, metal is always repairable and renewable, and much stronger and more reliable than plastic. Metal can be easily weld repaired stonger than new. Repaired plastic is almost never as strong as new. For a $2k+ machine, it oughta be metal!


----------



## BigBillyBobandhisGoat (Nov 17, 2014)

Normex said:


> Couldn't help but saying sense of humour a bit distorted and let's hope that never happens.


i was just trying to point out where i thought shear pins might be useful, accidents happen and it might be nice if their were pins to break. i think i read there are thousands of accidents a year related to snowblowers. the shear pins might apply if i hit a frozen newspaper too? but maybe it just goes threw the auger and most of that damage comes when it hits the impeller 

i like the joystick, trigger steering, and i like the floating blade that toro that supposedly gets down to the blacktop like a 1 stage blower does. My dad was saying he thought that might also cause problems and it might ride up or something. The ariens im looking at comes with the polar briggs motor, besides being bigger, is that built any better?

on the toro i think u can pull both triggers and move it around easy when its turned off, can u do that on the ariens? i mean if your moving in a straight line that autoturn won't help much right


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Hanky said:


> I just bought a 1128 OXE and love it. I just do not know how important the heated hand grips are.


They can always be added later if someone wants them.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

are both of those toro's new? if not ask if the plastic on the older one has a life time warranty, older ones only have a five year warranty but I don't know when toro changed that to a life time warranty. there are a couple threads here talking about the anti clog housing cracking and out of warranty


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

lebenfitti said:


> I like the joystick too, the best on the market, but all that plastic is a deal breaker for me. Lifetime warranty sounds great, but how long will it take to get a plastic part 5-10 years from now? Will Toro still be in business 10 years from now? My point is, metal is always repairable and renewable, and much stronger and more reliable than plastic. Metal can be easily weld repaired stonger than new. Repaired plastic is almost never as strong as new. For a $2k+ machine, it oughta be metal!


 TORO has been in business for 100 years now. and they will be around long after you and I are gone from this earth. they make all the parts right here in THE FROZEN TUNDRA OF MINNESOTA. so it will not take 5-10 years to get a part.


----------



## lebenfitti (Oct 1, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> TORO has been in business for 100 years now. and they will be around long after you and I are gone from this earth. they make all the parts right here in THE FROZEN TUNDRA OF MINNESOTA. so it will not take 5-10 years to get a part.


 I love the local pride, and I hope you are right, but 100 year old companies close up shop every day. My point, however, is that I would not want to have to rely on getting a replacement plastic part from anybody when the plastic breaks. Metal is fixable, plastic is not.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

I purchased a Toro Powermax 828 in 2008 and was very satisfied with it and the plastic was very sturdy with big chunks of ice.
I sold it 3 years later and set up a an Atv with a blade, what a mistake it was especially with last year's winter. Now I have an Ariens ST1130 which goes equally well. The only misgiving I had with the Toro was its very light front end. Like Forrest Gump said "and that is all I have to say on this"


----------

